# tools



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Some of my turning tools, some made and some bought, others on the lathe. Sorry about the messy appearance but I think I was using the sander without the shop vac when I took the picture. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good looking stuff. How are you with a skew... I find it to be an evil tool  

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
LOL, lol, I don't necessarily have that problem with a skew Corey, because to be honest with you I seldom if ever need to use one being mostly a bowl turner. I don't do much of any spindle work but I fiddle with a skew just out of curiosity just because I hear guys that don't like it. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch that is a great idea. Might have to build me one of them. Better then I have now just a draw with all my turning tools piled up.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Glenmore
Thanks You can see where I spent my youth by this picture. In the pool room, is where I got this idea.If your going to make one don't make the mistake I made. Make it big enough for twice the number of tools you now have. I am going to make one more to the left and another on the other wall. Mitch


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well Mitch, since you showed us yours, I will show you mine. They serve as dual purpose tools. The 2nd purpose is burgular bars for the shop  Be sure to notice that big honkin Alan Lacer skew on the far right. You haven't skewed until you try that rascal


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob that is another good idea. I'll have to decide which one now thanks my head hurts now.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bob N
Nice set up Bob. Yes I did notice the Alan Lacer skew. Been reading about that guy and his tools quite a bit lately.Thinking of getting the skew, but I think of getting everything I read about, buying tools never seems to stop. Keep turning. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Glenmore
Going to have to e-mail Bob N to be on the lookout for you since your looking for a system for holding your tools. lol, just kidding you buddy. Mitch


----------

